# PC vs. Mac



## divibisan (Mar 25, 2002)

What is the oldest Mac you would be willing to take over a top of the line 2.2 Ghz P4 with Windows XP


----------



## simX (Mar 25, 2002)

Lol, I dunno if this is a good topic to start.


----------



## dricci (Mar 25, 2002)

Like SimX said, this may not be a good topic to start. But...

If my old Performa 631CD (my first "own" mac) had an ethernet port I'd rather use that running 7.5.1 than a 100 GHz Pentium 6 with Super SDRAM DDR Magic Go fast Ram running Windows XP 2000SE Edition Me.


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey, at its prime, my Quadra 660AV kicked butt!!! Running OS 7.5 when it first came out, I was styling! That was a sweet little machine.

HEHE!

-B


----------



## divibisan (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey!
What's wrong with this topic?


----------



## vic (Mar 25, 2002)

a dual ghz mac could take on a p2 2.2 ghz, but i still hate it's price tag... with passion, sometmes it doesnt even seem like the extra power is really worth the price, although when your pc starts crashing and your hardware burning and your cd-rom drive shacking like a fridge at 40x speed, i sort of admire the elegance of a mac.


----------



## Boyko (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't know.  I just made the mac switch, and  I'm pretty sure that if I had gone with a PC it would have cost the same or similar... 

I don't know.  It really comes down to price.  If apple ever did *really* fall behind as far as clock speeds were concerned...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

The only thing wrong with this topic is that users of both sides (The Light and Dark side -- it's your call which way you want to interpret that  ) tend to get, ah, a little _overzealous_ about the pros of their side and the cons of the other.

Can you say *jihad*?  Oh, good, I knew you could.  

See the "Lets get together some arguments why MAC is better than PeeCee!!!" thread for an example.


----------



## anrkngl (Mar 26, 2002)

I found a Centris 660AV this weekend with 8 megs of RAM and a 250 MB hdd running MacOS 7.1. I also found a Macintosh 512k and a Dual-floppy SE. All for free, and all work just as well as they did when they were first sold.

The Centris is is plenty fast for its age, and I've now no doubt it would beat a PC of its vintage in many ways. So I guess I'll pick the quadra because the centris 660AV was one of the first quadras.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2002)

First, the title of this poll doesn't make a ton of sense... it essentially reads "Mac vs. Mac," since the Macintosh is, itself, a PC.  "Windows vs. Mac," would be a bit better, but that's saying "An operating system vs. a piece of hardware."  Correcting that, we get, "Windows 95/98/Me/2000/XP vs. OS 9/OS X.".  However, we are talking hardware here, so the MOST, MOST correct title should be something along the lines of, "Windows-based Intel/AMD Machine vs. Mac."

Just being anal.   

I voted PowerMac.  I loved my old 7600/132.  There's no way in hell I'd take a Quadra or a Centris over a souped-up Windows-based Intel/AMD machine.  That's silly.  I'd take the Intel/AMD machine and sell it and buy a G4.  Sheesh.


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll take my current 350MHz slot-loading iMac over any damn PC that's available today!


----------



## paulsomm (Mar 26, 2002)

a worthwhile poll would be nice. gee, while we're at it let's debate whether or not kirk could defeat picard


----------



## Koelling (Mar 26, 2002)

Picard Rules.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 26, 2002)

Kirk kicks Picard's ass any day of the week.

I voted PowerMac, because anything before that just, well... *ahem*, No.

I like all Macs but a 2.2 GHz versus a non-PPC Mac? No. 

Kirk kicks Picard's ass though.


----------



## Pavao (Mar 26, 2002)

I still own a Performa 6200CD. It was really sweet when I bought it, but it's so slooowww! I don't just mean that it is slow now. I mean it began being really slow just some months after I bought it, when MacOS 8 came out. That and MacOS X is why I chose "G3" on the poll. I mean... get real... who will ever want to use any flavor of classic MacOS after fiddling around with such a powerfull OS as MacOS X? And the G3 is officially the minimum you will need to run OSX. 

So, basically, I would chose any mac capable of running MacOS X over any 1000GHz PC running windows or whatever!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 26, 2002)

Good point. The more I think about it, the more I realize that the main reason I use a Mac now is to use OS X (and, failing that, OS 9) but I really can't stand anything below OS 9...

I'm voting for G3, so take one vote off of PowerMac for me


----------



## Pavao (Mar 26, 2002)

I forgot to mention on my previous post... I now own an iBook 500MHz, 640MB RAM, DVD, 10GB HD, and the only thing I would trade it for would either be for an iBook 600 12" or a PowerBook G4 Ti.


----------



## anrkngl (Mar 26, 2002)

I was thinking for a april fool's trick to replace my NT box at work with my Mac 512k


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

You should do that, it'd be funny. Or maybe replace an NT box with an old-style iMac that runs OS X, so it can use WinNT networking protocols.. now THAT would be pretty funny...

"Gee, Bob, why do you suppose the network's so fast now?"
"They got a Mac in here and it runs Windows or something like that."
"Oh. OK."


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 28, 2002)

I voted never a PC.  I've inherited one, but I'd never buy one.  I'm just not interested in supporting Microsoft unless it's Mac software.  If I need Windows, Virtual PC does the trick.  I suppose MS still gets royalties or whatever, but I still consider VPC to be a plus for Mac.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

I found this post again after it was moved!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

And I re-found it right after you did, since you bumped it up by posting to it.

I voted "Never a PC".  I'd rather use a 9" black and white Classic than a PC.  I'm *so* sick of Windows!  And I get very frustrated configuring Unix...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

I voted G3. I'm hopelessly addicted to OS X now and haven't booted back into 9 or run Classic in almost as long as I can remember. Besides, if I got a PC I could always put Linux on it, now that thanks to OS X I would have some idea what I was doing... 

Also the poll itself is screwed up... the first item should read "Nothing, PC's rule!" indicating that there's no Mac you'd pick over a top-of-the-line PC, and the last one should read, "Any mac is better than any PC."

Just decided to be a jerk... 

-the valrus


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I'd rather use a 9" black...  *



 LOL! ... sorry! ... i HAD to!!  

NeYo


----------



## simX (Apr 4, 2002)

Well I voted a long time ago, but I might as well say what I voted.

I'd never buy a PC for the life of me.  Even if Apple were 5 years out of business, I'd be one of those guys still developing for the Mac (like everyone is with the 5-year-old Newton  ).

Oh, and about the Picard vs. Kirk issue?  Janeway would kick both of their butts with one hand tied behind her back!  So HA!


----------



## Dak RIT (Apr 4, 2002)

I'll second that   I'd probably have some *nix computer just to keep up to date and keep all my Macs up and running, develop for them and absolutely refuse to let go of them   If people think Amiga followers are fanatical they have yet to see someone try to take away a Mac owner's computer 

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

I'd obviously rather have a mac, but I'd also have a good PC than a horrible Mac. It's just a matter of whether I can do things on it. As long as I can use OS X (G3+) I'd prefer it over any PC.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

I agree. Glad you found your post.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

GRRRRRRRRRRR NeYo, that isn't an Aqua-fied WinXP, it's WinXP with hideously huge blurry icons that vaguely resemble the main OS X docks... but the connection's pretty vague.

Turn it off! Turn it off now! 


ARRRRGH that's so ugly I can't stand it. WinXP is pretty bad looking, but when you do that to it... damn.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

LOL! .... i have 2 go, i'll reply 2 that later! lol 

NeYo


----------



## Frederic (Apr 5, 2002)

I voted "never a PC", because I'm all the day into Win32 APIs, and, well, I know the enemy from the inside  

I think my old Atari 520 ST with GEM was better put together than that... thing !


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *GRRRRRRRRRRR NeYo, that isn't an Aqua-fied WinXP, it's WinXP with hideously huge blurry icons that vaguely resemble the main OS X docks... but the connection's pretty vague.
> 
> Turn it off! Turn it off now!
> ...



LOL! ... ok... Well, that Screenshot was sized down, and compressed as a JPEG ... hence why it may seem a little Blurry ... Now ... are they so Blurry now ....? 







 or... Check out ...
http://idisk.mac.com/Bo_Selecta/Public/instru.jpg

hehe! hmmm...
As For the Dock ... Yes, it isn't as great as the one in OS X, did i claim it was?! ... what i am claiming, is that this Windows XP machine have more of an Aqua Feel to it, than it does... *ANY* Luna Feel ... i can honestly say, whereever u go, in my system ... there is NO LunA!  



> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *
> 
> ARRRRGH that's so ugly I can't stand it. WinXP is pretty bad looking, but when you do that to it... damn.
> *


...LOL! u know that ain't true! ... u're telling me, u'd prefer to be playing teletubbies?! hmmm...  

NeYo


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

OK, it does look better now. A suitable WinXP replacement, I suppose  *snif* LOL no replacement for the real thing tho


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

How did you do that and would it work on older versions of windows? If you have to use windows it's much nicer to have it look like a mac (at least sort of)


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

haha! thank you dude!  Phew! 

...and i agree, no replacement for the real thing, but it does have plus's over OS X ... the biggest thing for me, when first using OS X... was the Hibernate Feature of XP! ... if u're not o aware, it basically dumps the system RAM over to the Hard Disc, and Shuts Down. then, it Resumes, loading the RAM Data back from the HDD to the RAM itself! ... it allows u 2 have unlimted programs 2 be resumed, to the exact state they were in, previous to the shutdown! ... i LOVE That Feature! 

Beides that, something coming in 10.2... the Open With Command is another small thing, u don't expect 2 miss, until it is absent! ... hey! ... thats my 2 "urrr" Euro's! lol

divibisan .... Erm, Not Really ... Win 2000 could, 2 some degree... it can handle the same Transparency effects and all, but for the icons, they will pretty terrible in 2000! sorry! ... As For Xp, there's a LOT 2 Customize in there! For sure, all that is needed, is Resource Hacker, Adobe Photoshop. ... and a LOT of patience! ... it really does make a difference! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

LOL! .. Jut Another "quick Pic" of XP! 

NeYo (sorry, i just wanted 2 show Y'all!  )


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

Whoah... OK, that is one hell of an iTunes impersonation.... how did you DO that? I'm very impressed this time around


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, that's incredible! What app is that? You can't really do that in the normal system without a lot of hacks can you?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Whoah... OK, that is one hell of an iTunes impersonation.... how did you DO that? I'm very impressed this time around  *



hahah! Thanks!  ... i jut hooked "BlingBling" up too!  o he has it on his "Beloved" Dell! lol ... its a program called QCD Player, with an obvious iTunes skin, which i tinkered, a little! It look tight huh? ...Comes in 3 Flavours ... Hold up... lemmie Grabb'em! ...










...oh, and u get that Visualization ... One ... which has a Few extras's with it, Check it here...

http://idisk.mac.com/Bo_Selecta/Public/fullscreencap.jpg

***RESIZED*** (Hence The Blur  )
...Cool huh? ... i have another Web Browser, which was built to *jut* replicate "aqua" ...also a program which acts as a Finder window ... which Looks Very Much identical also! ... And i know, a "Friend" has a BETA of an email Client to replicate Aqua Mail ... This is MORE Than simply a skin for XP 

NeYo


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

**sound of jaw hitting floor as I keep looking at it... I'm AMAZED how good it looks... **


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> ***sound of jaw hitting floor as I keep looking at it... I'm AMAZED how good it looks... ** *



LOL! ... See... i am Really Bill Gates, Trying 2 Promote the Power Of Windows XP! ... Well in a Sense! haha! It Really is Great! ... i stand by my earlier quote ... This machine is Far, From Luna!!!  

NeYo


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

Does it really work like in OSX? and how fast are they? also where can I download these, they would be great for when I have to use a PC


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

I have always believed that if Windows simply made sense and didn't crash, I'd have no problem with it. Since it's buggy, unstable, complicated, and illogical, I still own a Mac. The day that OS X becomes the behemoth Windows is, I leave the platform. I appreciate Apple's attention to detail, but I do wish Windows was better just so that the other 95% didn't have to suffer so much...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *Does it really work like in OSX? and how fast are they? also where can I download these, they would be great for when I have to use a PC *



...Well, what do u mean by that?! ...i can say its not Laggy, @ all! ... u drag 'n' drop ... Errrr ...
Ask away ... it'll be easier! 

NeYo


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

I've used QCD -- it's a sweeet player for Win32.  And free is always a good price...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

I mean do the close etc. buttons change, is it aqua with pulsing buttons or weird scroll bars, and overall, does it seem mac like (easy to uses, intuitive.)?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I have always believed that if Windows simply made sense and didn't crash, I'd have no problem with it. Since it's buggy, unstable, complicated, and illogical, I still own a Mac. The day that OS X becomes the behemoth Windows is, I leave the platform. I appreciate Apple's attention to detail, but I do wish Windows was better just so that the other 95% didn't have to suffer so much... *



LMAO! haha! ... yes, i agree with u there... but the NT5 Kernel is a Definate step Forward ... its Sooooo Much Betta than 9x ... it's GREAT! ... i can say, that as far as crashes go ... XP is actually pretty good! ... If an App Crashes, that App will be killed, like it would OS X ... and Rarely (for me anyhow) will it effect the Other Apps. (unlike in 9x, where a Crash would simply mean a 2 step occurence ....

BSOD ... Followed by a the Power Button (maybe a Kick too?! ) 

lol ....

as For the Logics... hmmm.. yes, u are right, after using OS X, and looking @ the way certain thing were done... a lot of Mac methods seemed 2 make more sense ... and could be achieved quicker / and or with less previous knowledge! ... but when u have a "windows" way of thinking, it can be difficult 2 be taught differently. 
Things like intalling Apps for instance, are far more complicated in Windows, and can be daunting 2 a "less experienced" user. 
...But there are things in Windows, which i prefer .. i am not sure what Mac 2 Mac Networking is like ... but i found, Networking my iBook 2 my PC .... Errrr... Confusing ... i did it, but for me, it seemed OS X didn't have as much functionaliy and / or ease of use, for Networking! ... maybe it was due 2 to my inexperience with OS X networking, or OS X in general ... but since then, Networking in OS X leaves me "shady"! 

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *I mean do the close etc. buttons change, is it aqua with pulsing buttons or weird scroll bars, and overall, does it seem mac like (easy to uses, intuitive.)? *



hmmm... Well, iTunes i guess is quite simply 2 use ... Errm... its kinda hard 2 decribe it, but i will try ...

OK, so the close button, and all work as expected, with a moue over giving you the little ...

x - + lol! 

u can drag and drop tracks, to and from the playlist... 
if the playlist becomes "busy" you can search for the tracks you want... using the search facilty ...

Clicking the button in the left hand corner, allows u to add Music ... via a typical "windows - Browse for File(s)" window. the button "next door" allows "shuffle play" and the next button sets "repeat all" 

the Right Hand corner button allows you 2 eject CD' from whatever drives ... and also "replace the playlist" ...

the button next to that (the tar kinda thing") Does Next skin Mode. 

The Browse button, on the skin opens a new window, for a Visualization 2 play, alongside the track. the Track line thing mans you can adjust where u want 2 hear from ... like the volume slider thing... Erm, you can change the display, to remaining time, or track time ....
 The remaining few button are obvious! 

the Left hand pane, "Source" ... Does very little, other than define whether you are listening 2 a local source, via the playlist, or a Streamable File!

i would say, if you use the Real iTunes, thi will probably make sense for you, although, you have 2 remember ... beneath the skin .. its QCD! ... so the limits aren't endless ... so no iPod Connectability ... etc! 

 It Runs Fast, efficiently, and takes little system resources! ...  and looks the part! ... if any1 has a PC... and wants the Skin, holla @ me, and i'll chuck it on my iDisk! 

Oh, BTW ... i love how Apple allowed us PC users 2 Connect 2 out iDisks on our PCs! ... i simply click the drive, from the Desktop, and drag and Drop! its GREAT!!!  

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

plz excuse some of my sentences! ... i took my Keyboard 2 "bits" 2 Clean it ... and i really wih i hadn't! ... i'm gonna look @ it maybe 2morra! 

sorry! 

NeYo


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

I thought iTools and the iDisk were mac only, it won't even let you get to the iTools website with a pc.
How do you mount the iDisk on a pc, it would be really useful to get thing to and from school

Thanks


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh! ... Well iTools is NOT Accesible via a PC, no. you are right, but if you have signed up, with a Mac (i *did* own an iBook) ... u can connect 2 your iDisk, like any network Drive ... 

On Windows XP, you need 2 go 2 ...

"My Network Places" ... then click ... 
"Add Network Place" ...

Then a Wizard will load... the next 2 shots Show all ...











then, u will hav a shortcut in your "network places" Just Click the icon, to Mount ... and make it save you password! 

NeYo


----------



## earector (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey, I said G3 because I just did exactly that. What makes me sad is that it'll be another 5-7 years before I can afford a Mac with the GX processor. 

And I fully expect that my PowerMac 7200/120 will become my third computer at that time.

I wonder how many 486mhz PCs will be around....


----------



## armanddddd (Jan 10, 2006)

None. That would be backwards thinking.


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

wow. the question of this poll is really strange. *cough*


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 10, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> wow. the question of this poll is really strange. *cough*


This is weird. It's weird seeing me talking like 3-4 years ago, when my literacy skills were terrible. I apologize for those times, I was using a PC emulated as a Mac - and for those who remember, nobody did it better!  But nothing comes close to the real deal, i'd not go back to Windows. It's not a question of hardware anymore, but software. I bought a Mac, well several since then... For Mac OS X, not for Mac Hardware really... Mac OS X makes Windows look so dated, it's crazy!


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

I just now noticed how old this thread was. Sorry, NeYo.


----------

